# Große Schleie - Was nun?



## bodenseepeter (6. Juli 2005)

*Hallo Ihr Schleckermäuler!*​Leider war es nicht mir, sondern meinem Angelkumpel vergönnt, eine stramme 
*55er Schleie*​zu fangen.​Das Schlimmste ist, dass ich nichtmal dabei war.:c 

Nun, zum Ausgleich wollen wir sie zusammen aufessen.
Damit ich wenigstens hier den vollen Genuß abbekomme, nachdem ich den Drill schon nicht erleben konnte, würde ich von Euch gerne wissen, wie die Schleie denn zubereitet werden sollte.
Ratet Ihr zu blau oder gebraten? Soll sie in den Räucher- oder in den Backofen?
Hilfe tut Not, am Samstag soll sie in den Magen. (Und wenn´s geht da auch bleiben  )


----------



## robertb (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

Hoffentlich moselt sie nicht sonst vergeht euch ohne vorherige Hälterung schnell der Appetit.
Ne geräucherte Schleihe ist delikat, nur meistens plumpsen mir die lieben Tincas  :l wieder ins Wasser zurück...


----------



## Kalle25 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

Hm, geräucherte Schleie ist schon was feines. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Aber auch folgendes hat mir sehr gut geschmeckt: Schleie pfeffern und salzen, in die Bauchhöhle etwas feinen Abrieb einer unbehandelten Zitrone und einen ordentlichen Schlag Kräuterbutter mit rein. Dann das ganze in Alufolie einwickeln und ab auf den Grill.

Was ihr auch macht, lasst es Euch schmecken.


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

Hmm, hatte eigentlich bisher immer vom guten Geschmack der Schleien gehört. 
Ist denn das Moseln so schlimm, wie beim Karpfen? Das Nahrungsspektrum ist ja sehr ähnlich.
Hältern tut mein Kumpel die Tinca jetzt in der Tiefkühltruhe, das bringt ja geschmacklich recht wenig.


----------



## sundeule (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

...das Moseln kann je nach Gewässer eher noch strenger ausfallen aber lass Dir mal nicht bange machen - du wirst ja nicht im Klo angeln ;-)

In der Küche passt allemal auch der Klassiker: Schleie blau - sieht vor allem auch chic aus.
Wenn das Gewässer sehr modrig ist, würde ich eher zu einer Bratvariante raten


----------



## René1964 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

Vielleicht ist hier was für Dich dabei

http://www.chefkoch.de/suche.php?from_form=1&suche=schleie&wo=0&x=7&y=13


----------



## Joka (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

Moin

Also Blau würde ich sie nicht machen ....bääääähhh  ist aber Geschmackssache 

Versuch mal das hier

Ist zwar für Karpfen,aber das schmeckt bestimmt auch bei ner Schleie 

REZEPT: ZUTATEN


  Karpfen, ca. 2 kg

  Zitronen, unbehandelte

3
   Tl.     Salz

    Tl.      Pfeffer, schwarzer

3
    Tl.      Paprikapulver, edelsuess
1 
    Tl.      Curry

          Einige Zweige glatte Petersilie

Name:      Knuspriger Backofen-Karpfen 
Anweisung:     Ausgenommenen Karpfen unter fliessend kaltem Wasser waschen, abtropfen
lassen, mit Küchenpapier trockentupfen. Mit dem Saft einer Zitrone innen
und aussen beträufeln. Salz, Pfeffer, Paprikapulver und Curry mischen.
Fisch damit innen und aussen einreiben. Karpfen beidseitig mehrmals ca. 1 cm
tief einschneiden. In die Einschnitte jeweils 1 halbe Zitronenscheibe und 1
bis 2 kleine Zweige gewaschene Petersilie stecken. Karpfen auf einen mit Oel
bepinselten Rost legen. Im vorgeheiztem Backofen bei 200 Grad auf mittlerer
Einschubleiste mit der Fettpfanne darunter ca. 50 bis 60 Minuten braten
lassen. Noch knuspriger wird der Karpfen, wenn er noch weiter 30 Minuten
gegart wird, weil noch mehr Fett herausbraten kann. Dazu schmecken
Salzkartoffeln und ein knackiger gemischter Salat.


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*

*#6 Leute, Ihr seid KLASSE!#6*​
So schnell so viele Antworten - das hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Bedauerlich, das es nur ein Fisch war. Und das auch noch die erste Schleie in 12 Jahren Bodenseeangelei. Da ist´s schwer, sich zu entscheiden.|kopfkrat 
Super!


----------



## HEWAZA (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Große Schleie - Was nun?*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Und das auch noch die erste Schleie in 12 Jahren Bodenseeangelei. Da ist´s schwer, sich zu entscheiden.|kopfkrat​Super!


 
Ja das ist es schwer sich zu entscheiden ob einem Dieser schöne und seltene (12Jahre) Fisch nicht vor dem Kescher auskommt|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------

